# Snapper Time



## FiletFisherman (Jun 5, 2009)

The crew this week was Fred, Hunter, Mitchell, and myself. We didn't try the seas on Friday, but we were geared up and ready to roll on Friday. We headed out of Billy Goat hole at about 0600 and headed southeast in hopes of finding some decent vis and fish. We found both. We were met with good 20-30' vis just about all day, as we just hit numerous public numbers for an easy limit of snapper, some triggers, a few scamp, and a black snapper. The biggest snapper was shot by Mitchell and weighed right at 30 lbs. Hunter, who's new to diving, was also to hammer to his first snapper. There were about 5 of our 8 snapper that went 20+, and 3 of those went 25+. My best for the day was a 26 lb. sow. The seas actually did exactly what the weather called for as they were 2-3 at daylight, but diminshed to 1 footers throughout the day. Overall, another great day of diving and spearfishing with good friends and family, and enjoying the Gulf. Here are a few pictures from the day. The last picture is mine and Hunter's share of the catch that day, plus a snapper from Mitchell (he is going again today, so he has all the snapper he needs).

Happy diving,
Dustin


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Those are some tanks!


----------



## Goldigger (Mar 14, 2011)

*Nice mess*

Nice catch


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice stringer guys!


----------



## Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are some studs. The fish that is. What dept did you find those guys at?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## FiletFisherman (Jun 5, 2009)

All of our dives that day were between 100-130 feet.


----------



## FiletFisherman (Jun 5, 2009)

Stud Muffin said:


> Those are some studs. The fish that is. What dept did you find those guys at?


All of our dives that day were between 100-130 feet.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

thats awesome man...never been spearfishing before, but it seems to combine two of my favorite things hunting and fishing so its got to be fun...


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spearfishing*

Same here as far as combining hunting and fishing.....two of my loves. I call it "Hunting in the off-season". Another thing to consider....they are always biting :yes:


----------

